

Ask HN: Moving to London, Looking for Job Offers - klaut

Hi everyone.
After one year in Scotland I definitely decided to move to London this autumn (October).
I know there have been many "Who is Hiring" threads already but I am interested to see how many startups are currently hiring in London (and are willing to wait until October when i would be available to move) and would help with relocation?
Ideally I would like to work with Python/Django. I have a passion of learning languages (currently i am learning Haskell) so I am not afraid of taking on a job that requires to learn a new one :)
======
nailer
Sure. Used SciPy / NumPy before?

* Sign up to the London financial Python user group

* Mention you're looking for work and eager to learn

I'd focus on getting a job per se right now. But it's a great career path
financially. I know some of the guys at AHL (a hedge fund that uses Python for
Algo trading) and can introduce if needed. Are you on LinkedIn?

~~~
klaut
Thank you for the suggestion :)

By joining the user group you mean the one on LinkedIn? I was not able to find
any other group by that name. Yes i am on LinkedIn as well (you can find me
under tanjapislar)

~~~
nailer
Yep that's it. Next meetup is June 23. More info at
<http://wiki.python.org/moin/LondonFinancialPythonUserGroup>

~~~
klaut
June 23? You mean july? :)

~~~
nailer
Oops looks like the site's not yet updated.

